# Biggest speeder in UK !



## steK (Jul 20, 2007)

172MPH in 30 think he is going down !

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/oxfo ... 962448.stm

Complete prat no excuses deserves erverthing he gets.

Yeah we all drive a little over the limit from time to time :wink: but it's 30 for a reason !


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

172 in a 70, some serious speed baby.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

it was 170 in a 70 mate not a 30...

Just to clear it up but makes no diff thats still taking the piss, must have been very straight rd


----------



## TrippleTrouble (Apr 8, 2007)

> must have been very straight rd


 and no Potholes :roll:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Hark said:


> it was 170 in a 70 mate not a 30...
> 
> but makes no diff


Of course it makes a difference :roll:

Especially when it comes to sentencing. What are the risks of speeding in a 30 compared to those in a 70?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

*If* it was a clear road with *no* other traffic and the weather conditions were favourable, then........ :roll:  :roll: :wink:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Cripes... that stretch of the A420 is a *very* nice stretch of road... not really anywhere for the fuzz to hide a speed trap either, though I guess if you're doing 172 then you're not leaving yourself much time to slow down even if you do spot it in time...


----------



## Grinshady (Jun 20, 2006)

He should have had a TT then it would only have been 151 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

> "Driving at 172mph is quite amazing. If you want to do that speed why not go to Silverstone?"


Or Germany. We have a 70mph limit not because it is so dangerous to travel at much higher speeds, but because the UK road system is generally not built for it, under maintained, and there are too many drivers who only look in their rear-view mirrors once something has crashed into them.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Porsche drivers :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> there are too many drivers who only look in their rear-view mirrors once something has crashed into them.


THAT is the main thing! Not the road system or the motorway layout/surface etc. It's the way we conduct ourselves on the road; not the road itself


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Porsche drivers :roll:


He was probably trying to catch that R8. :lol:


----------



## walpole68 (Aug 15, 2007)

I know that stretch of road its uphill and two fast ends on a dual carriageway,speedtrap was a patrol car sat on one of the bridges.Bet copper couldnt belive his eyes when he read the reading !


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It still isn't Britain's biggest speeder though...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jampott said:


> It still isn't Britain's biggest speeder though...


...for sure! :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

garyc said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > Porsche drivers :roll:
> ...


 :lol: ...nah, they're limited to 155!! :roll:  Should I dare say what my Porker can hit with that powerkit?!...no chance, got me in way too much $h!t the last time with my old CaymanS! :twisted: ...but it's nearly a good 10mph quicker!!

D


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Well I guess they will get a Dangerous driving with excessive speed - It is a criminal conviction so carries a possible imprisonment / probation / comunity service.

Wouldnt have been trying to catch the R8 - If Simon Cowels is anything to go by, that would have been stationary waiting for Audi assistance....


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

There's a bloke that killed some OAPs coming back from bingo in the news today. He was doing 100mph in a Porsche Cayenne. He was racing some other guy in a Nissan (?).

They both got 7 years in gaol, but I have no doubt that they'll be out in 6 months or less.

Oh, and the Porsche driver had previous............something about spraying ammonia at another driver at traffic lights. He sounds a charming piece of work.

IMHO I think castration would be a more suitable punishment..............it might act as more of a deterrent than spending 6 months watching TV in some luxury prison.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Dr_Parmar said:
> ...


Your wording is a touch ambiguous, but if you're telling me the R8 is limited I'm afraid you're mistaken.


----------

